

Geolocation with 3m accuracy and error correction in 10 symbols - pjkundert
http://hardconsulting.com/products/13-reed-solomon#EZCOD

======
mtmail
The only advantage I see is the checksum and in my opinion it makes more sense
to check the whole message and not just a pair or coordinates.

Google's open location code is relatively new and they discussed all common
existing systems. One advantage of open location code is to avoid characters 0
vs O or l vs 1. [https://github.com/google/open-location-
code/blob/master/doc...](https://github.com/google/open-location-
code/blob/master/docs/comparison.adoc)

~~~
pjkundert
The EZCOD uses a base-32 encoding that equates 0, O, o, and , 1, I, i, and 2,
Z, z, and 5, S, s. The real key asset that EZCOD has vs. the other common
encoding systems is the ability to correct errors -- not just detect them.

Even the most basic version with one parity symbol allows you to recover 100%
accuracy, if you can identify the symbol that is lost (eg. the letter rubbed
off the page).

Thanks for the link; it looks like a great resource. A quick rundown of the
list of "Desired Attributes" seems to match perfectly with what EZCOD provides
-- with the addition of the error detection and correction.

